# mobile network of this number



## smkrxz (Jun 25, 2009)

hello

i have a mobile number of italy..can some one tell me the mobile network for this number

00393280599*** 

thanks in advance


----------



## smkrxz (Jun 25, 2009)

hello..any body there?


----------

